# A FEW pics fromt the Race in TN today...



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

http://s430.photobucket.com/albums/qq29/rooster628/MudRaces 7-11-09/?albumview=grid


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

howd u like the backs


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I have to say.....I will NEVER race with anything else again.....and I was a EDL man to the death......I like them ALOT better than Outlaws now. They really surprised me


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is a Video of a few runs....I have 55lbs on the front and its not enough....The first two were the Money runs.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey bootlegger thanks for posting up the video.

Were you and the Popo the only ones running the pit?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

great pics. 
i can tell those were shot with a nice camera.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I got to drop secondary springs....TOO much low end torque....LOL!.....Really


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice vids


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks....come up to the next one on September 26th Dale...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey Boot...you gonna make the MIMB ride there in MS?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Hey Boot...you gonna make the MIMB ride there in MS?


Probably not my friend....


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Great Pics :rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks....maybe some of you all can come and race......


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Good Race here.....
[ame=http://s663.photobucket.com/albums/uu360/Tennessee_Tornado/Pikeville%20Mud%20Bog%20July%2011%202009/?action=view&current=100_5214.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Since I've never actually been in a "race" in a water pit, is it best to weight the front end down and have all 4 tires pulling and pushing water with the front end or be up on two wheels and have less water drag or a combo of the two?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Keeping the front down is best is the way i under stand it. I might be wrong though.

I know its funner to have the front up LOL


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

IBBruin said:


> Since I've never actually been in a "race" in a water pit, is it best to weight the front end down and have all 4 tires pulling and pushing water with the front end or be up on two wheels and have less water drag or a combo of the two?



You want it up some but to a point to where you can go as fast as you can without it coming over.....Some Pits are all water with a hard bottom....but most has 6-12 inches of mud at the bottom. That race I had 55lbs on the front of mine and its not even close to enough weight. The deeper they are the harder it is to keep it down. There is NO way to keep all four on the bottom.


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

Great race but you need to sell them 28's and buy you some 30's on crushlocks.You were blowing them 28's out and as far as to much low end there's no such thing.If you had 30's on there you would see what im talking about there not much your going to beable to do about spinning them 28's like that but congrats on the win.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

superbogger750 said:


> Great race but you need to sell them 28's and buy you some 30's on crushlocks.You were blowing them 28's out and as far as to much low end there's no such thing.If you had 30's on there you would see what im talking about there not much your going to beable to do about spinning them 28's like that but congrats on the win.



I am getting some locks in the next few weeks. I had fun....I like the 28's...mine only measure about half inch shorter than 29.5's. After racing with the Silverbacks.....I will not get Outlaws anymore unless its a Great deal on them. The Pit is only 30 minutes from me....so I am testing alot of different stuff out...:rockn:


----------

